# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Blaas werkt niet

## Nederland

Mijn blaas werkt niet meer oftewel mijn blaasspier funcioneert niet meer. Daardoor blijft er veel urine in mijn blaas achter.
Ik moet catheteriseren. Zijn er meer mensen onder jullie die dit moeten doen?
Hoe ervaren jullie het?
Wanneer ik het vertel aan kennissen of vrienden, dan kennen ze het eigenlijk niet. Vaak vertel ik het ook niet als het niet nodig is.
Ook met vakanties vind ik het lastig. Meer kans op blaasontsteking buitenshuis.

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Nederland,
Een tante van mij heeft een paar jaar geleden een zware operatie aan de blaas gehad en sindsdien moet zij zich ook catheteriseren. Zij vond het in het begin moeilijk maar nu is ze er aan gewent. Wat zij wel naar vond inderdaad was als ze eens ergens anders naar toe wilde gaan of zoals jij zegt, op vakantie. Zij heeft dit gedeeltelijk opgelost door ipv een auto een busje aan te schaffen, met geblindeerde ramen. Zij kan zich hier dan zonodig in terug trekken, want ze moet wel veel materiaal meenemen zoals ze zegt. Haar motto is, door dit busje kom ik toch nog ergens, want ik kan de situatie niet veranderen. 
Het lijkt me lastig Nederland, wens je veel sterkte en succes, groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## Nederland

Hoi Jolanda,

Jouw tante doet alles ook gewoon door; dat is ook mijn instelling.
Je koffer is inderdaad snel vol wanneer je op vakantie gaat. 
Ook ga ik minder snel naar een camping; heb liever m'n eigen sanitair.

Groetjes,
Nederland

----------

